# 10th annual DFW Post Turkey Day Crawl



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Ok it is our tenth year of setting up a full day of smoking, eating and drinking on the day after Thanksgiving. This year it is Nov 25th...and we'll begin in downtown Dallas at Tobacco Gallery for lunch smokes and fun. We then visit a couple of other places before ending up with our gala dinner at Kirbys in Plano where we will be having some free scotch (single malts) smokes and a great steak dinner. The cost for the dinner is $65 and that includes a raffle ticket. 

We have some great prizes so get your reservations in. It's open to anyone who wants to come but limited to the first 50 responders (due to space limitations at dinner).


----------

